# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  تشلسي × سوانزي سيتي (مباشر)

## Azhari Siddeeg

*مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشر
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*تشلسى يتقدم بهدف سريع
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://kan.sina.com.cn/u/5414156140

http://www.hitbox.tv/azharisiddeeg2
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خماسية شلساوية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وبكرة المان سيتي يستضيف الأرسينال في مباراة لا تقبل القسمة علي اثنين
*

----------


## لعوتة

*غايتو شلسي ده انا نكره كره
                        	*

----------

